# dojo loaches. do they eat snails or not?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

As the title says, Everysingle person I ask has a different answer, some people tell me they have kept them for years with snails and never has a snail been so much as knocked off the wall by one, while others tell me they are cold killers that track down the snail and ram its shell repeatedly until broken and the suck the snail out. So once and for all please help by telling which is true. I really would like to put some dojo (is it also koolie) loaches in my new 46 gallon tank but i dont want my snails to die.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

dan3345 said:


> As the title says, Everysingle person I ask has a different answer, some people tell me they have kept them for years with snails and never has a snail been so much as knocked off the wall by one, while others tell me they are cold killers that track down the snail and ram its shell repeatedly until broken and the suck the snail out. So once and for all please help by telling which is true. I really would like to put some dojo (is it also koolie) loaches in my new 46 gallon tank but i dont want my snails to die.


If you mean golden dojo loaches then the answer is definitely no.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

And dojo loaches are also not the same as kuhli loaches. 
I don't know about tiny pond snails, but our dojos never bother full-sized mystery snails


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

hhmm, i guess I meant do kuhlie loaches eat snails?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

no kuhlis dont eat snails


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

there are plenty of small snails in the tanks at work that have the dojos and khulis ive never once seen them attack and my gold dojo doesn't bother my mystery snails he is the only loach that doesn't seem to pay any attention to them.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Dojo loaches are cool-water fish, more compatible with goldfish than tropicals, and need a large tank because they're very active swimmers.
Khuli loaches are much smaller, less active in general, and do best kept in groups in planted tanks with plenty of cover available.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have 5 Black Kuhli Loaches and I can confirm that they do no eat snails. They also seem to be more fond of vegetable matter such as veggie flakes and algae wafers over some of the meaty stuff.


----------

